# Should I throw the fish away?



## legend_018 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bought previously frozen cod fillets from fish section of Market Basket on Tuesday. I kind of forgot about them. They were on sale. It's Friday and I have no plans on cooking them today. So it's either cook them tomorrow OR throw them away. I usually try to cook fish right away so I'm a little nervous. Can you actually keep fish in the refrigerator for longer than 2-3 days? It was Tuesday morning when I bought them. It wasn't in a cooler, it was behind the counter where all the fish is that the person stands behind and serves people what fish they want to buy.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 30, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't trust it. My experience is that fish doesn't last long in the fridge.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

My policy is to never keep raw fish (fresh or from unthawed frozen) for more than a day after market purchase.

Your nose knows. Sniff it and see if it has a fishy smell, particularly a bad fishy smell. Toss it if there's even a hint of that.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

When fish goes bad, it's very obvious.  If it passes the smell test, it's probably ok. Three or four days would be pushing the envelope,  though.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2012)

agreed. go with your nose. it it smells fishy, acrid, or just off, toss it back... i mean out.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 30, 2012)

Count me with the "nose" crowd.  If it smells at all fishy, toss it.


----------



## GLC (Mar 30, 2012)

I would consider that there might be something wrong if fish bought Tuesday _weren't_ going off by Friday. It may well have been thawed Monday morning or the night before. Smelly or not, I think knowing it had been lying around that long would put me off it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have to ask, throw it away.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> When fish goes bad, it's very obvious.  If it passes the smell test, it's probably ok. Three or four days would be pushing the envelope,  though.


+1

Ps if you buy stiff fresh dover sole you have to leave them in the fridge for 4 to 5 days otherwise they eat like rubber.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2012)

legend_018 said:


> Bought previously frozen cod fillets from fish section of Market Basket on Tuesday. I kind of forgot about them. They were on sale. It's Friday and I have no plans on cooking them today. So it's either cook them tomorrow OR throw them away. I usually try to cook fish right away so I'm a little nervous. Can you actually keep fish in the refrigerator for longer than 2-3 days? It was Tuesday morning when I bought them. It wasn't in a cooler, it was behind the counter where all the fish is that the person stands behind and serves people what fish they want to buy.


 
Are you talking about the fish end of the deli? Previously frozen fish? FYI When they say Previously Frozen Fish, are they talking about the fact that it is frozen on the boat? All commercial fish is frozen on the boat in the hold until they reach port. For three man crews, they are out fishing for three to four days. For five man crews, they are out fishing for ten days, and any crews larger than that for up to 30 days. All fish are gutted and separated right there on the aft deck. A layer of fish are laid down and then covered with several inches of ice. The farther down, the more it is frozen. It has to be thawed in order to filet it.  This is why my husband would bring me fish caught in the last catch. He would filet it himself and bring it home.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> If you have to ask, throw it away.



+1....always


----------

